# Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU



## MayhemAUT (10. Januar 2014)

*Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Foren User, 

Auf dem Bild ist mein PC zu sehen, wie er ende Oktober in der 2. Version mit Kompressorkühlung ausgesehen hat (Rohrisolierung wurde für Foto entfernt). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziel war es, alle Komponenten der KoKü in das Gehäuse zu bekommen und neben der CPU auch beide Grafikprozessoren zu kühlen.
Nachdem ich das übertaktete System unter Volllast getestet habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich noch einiges verbessern musste: 
- Ähnlich wie bei einer Wakü wurden die Spannungswandler und RAM am Motherboard nur passiv gekühlt und erreichten Temperaturen über 70 Grad
- Die Spannungswandler und VRAM auf den beiden Grafikkarten wurden noch mithilfe des Original-Ventilator gekühlt und erreichten auch Temperaturen über 70 Grad
Mir ist klar, das diese Temperaturen teilweise normal und unbedenklich sind, doch habe ich mich dennoch dazu entschlossen eigene Kühler für Arbeitsspeicher, Spannungswandler und Grafikkarte (komplett) zu bauen. 
Wenn der PC in 1-2 Wochen fertiggestellt ist, werde ich ein neues Thema mit Dokumentation und Bildern erstellen. 

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Kühllösung?


----------



## Netboy (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Gelöscht


----------



## vinyard (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

HAMMER !!!


----------



## ludscha (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

  Äh...Öh...Äh brütal Hardcore  der Nicki (Lauda) würd die Kappe ziehen


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

sowas abgefahrenes habe selbst ich noch nicht gesehen 

allein der Aufwand die Verflüssiger selbst auf die passenden Maße zurecht zu schneiden und neu zu verrohren. 

Einfach nur schön anzusehen. Bin auf den Baubericht gespannt 
Wie oft hast du in dem engen Gehäuse geflucht das überhaupt angefangen zu haben?


----------



## der8auer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Sehr cooles Projekt und schöne Umsetzung. Sowas habe ich auch noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Oozy (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Sieht echt sehr cool aus. Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## MayhemAUT (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Das ist wie gesagt das System wie es ende Oktober ausgesehen hat. Mittlerweile ist viel Zeit verstrichen und ich habe einige Verbesserungen / Umbauten vorgenommen! Der PC wird noch im Jänner fertiggestellt sein. Hier einige Bilder aus der Plan / Bauphase. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun muss ich mich wieder an die Arbeit machen


----------



## chillinmitch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Geile Sache!
Nur ein paar fragen: Nutzt du Anschlüsse aus dem Wakü-Bereich am CPU Kühler (?), sieht auf dem Bild so aus. Machen deren Gummidichtungen in Verbindung mit dem Kühlmittel keine probleme? Musst du die Anlage immer neubefüllen, wenn du eine kleine Änderung unternimmst?
Zur Isolation kann ich dir noch Plastidip empfehlen, bei RAM und Graka kannst du das bestimmt gut gebrauchen.
Kannst du noch etwas zur verbauten Hardware(CPU,Board) und deinen Zielen (Taktraten) und auch details zur Kokü verraten?
Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Bei den Gummidichtungen ist weniger der Druck relevant sondern eher die Temperatur, weil sich die Materialien ausdehnen und zusammenziehen. Zwischen -25°C und +80°C sollte es aber kaum Probleme geben.
In der Kältetechnik gibt es je nach Hersteller auch Bauteile die O-Ringe als Dichtungen für ihre Schaugläser oder Magnetventile verwenden.

für den CPU Kühler kann man einfach Verbinder mit den benötigten Gewinden nehmen: Adapter Alu Fitting G 1/8" BSP zu AN - 04 (AN04) D-04 Dash 04 1/16 - 20UNF | eBay


----------



## MayhemAUT (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

@ chillinmitch

Die Schauen zwar so ähnlich aus wie die aus einer WaKü, haben aber eine scharfe Kante und sind somit für höhere Drücke etc. geeignet. Das System war nach einem 72h Stickstoff Drucktest ohne Druckverlust dicht und auch nach einigen Tagen Betrieb konnte ich mittels UV-Lecksuche keine undichten Stellen ausmachen.

Danke für deinen Tip mit der Isolierung. Du meinst sicher das: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

einfach nur Wahnsinn. ich will mehr, mehr , mehr xD
Zahlen Daten fakten, Bilder ^^


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Zur Hardware:

Natürlich wird der PC gekühlt, damit ich diesen danach höher takten kann.
Als Motherboard benutze ich das MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX. Ein hochwertiges OC Board, dass speziell im Bereich um die CPU flache Bauteile (Elkos) hat um besser isolieren zu können.
Beim Prozessor (Core i7 4770k) habe ich den IHS entfernt. Der Verdampfer liegt direkt auf der DIE. Zur besseren Stabilisation ist rund um die CPU Gummi, damit der Anpressdruck gleichmäßig und nicht zu hoch auf einen Punkt ist. Als Ziel habe ich mir eine Taktrate von >5GHz gesetzt. 
Die beiden Grafikkarten sind auch von MSI. 2 GTX 780 im SLI welche bereits stabil auf 1350MHz gearbeitet haben. Nach oben hin scheint noch einiges an Spielraum zu sein. 
Patriot Viper 3 2x8GB 2400Mhz
2x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB im RAID 0.
2x2TB & 3x1TB HDD


----------



## Oozy (12. Januar 2014)

Heftig. Richtig cool, was du da machst. 

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, [...], Bilder... !!!

Was arbeitest du von Beruf her? Wenn ich fragen darf...


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Hab weder einen technischen Beruf gelernt, noch übe ich einen aus. Mache das alles in meiner Freizeit und die Kältetechnik Ausrüstung / Werkzeug habe ich auch aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen. 
Falls du das wissen wolltest  
Habe einfach großes Interesse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



chillinmitch schrieb:


> Geile Sache!
> Nur ein paar fragen: Nutzt du Anschlüsse aus dem Wakü-Bereich am CPU Kühler (?),



Der ganze Verdampfer erinnert mich an einen Cuplex Evo  und die auf ihm verbauten Anschlüsse waren früher definitiv auch bei Wasserkühlungshändlern erhältlich.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Temperaturen an der zweiten Grafikkarte aus? Wenn davor schon Schlauchverbindungen möglich sind, kann da ja nicht mehr nenneswert Druck ankommen/Druckabfall möglich sein, oder?


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Hammer cool, wenn ich da auch mal Ahnung von hätte...

Darf man mal fragen, wie viel du dafür investieren musstest?


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Der Verdampfer IST der Cuplex Evo . Das Plexiglasrohr hab ich durch ein Messingrohr ersetzt. Werde mir aber irgendwann einen viereckigen machen. Die Steckverschraubungen von einer Wasserkühlung haben keine Kannte auf der Tülle. 
Der Druck auf der Saugseite ist überall annähernd gleiche. Nur das Kältemittel wird zunehmend gasförmig. 
Im aktuellen System wird die Rohrleitung aufgeteilt und erreich beide Karten gleich schnell.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Wie gesagt - früher hatten die Wasserkühlungshändler auch die kantigen Tüllen. Mein System ist bis heute nahezu ausschließlich damit bestückt. Wo es sie heute noch gibt, weiß ich nicht - meine letzten wurden vor Jahren bei Watercool gekauft. Vielleicht hat Inno noch welche, die haben schon immer ihre eigenen Variationen mit anderer Überwurfmutter gehabt. Aquatuning hat sie jedenfalls aus dem Programm genommen. (Hatten sie früher aber auch mal.)

Welche Drücke hast du eigentlich im Bereich der Schlauchverbindungen?


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Sättigungsdruck bei der vorliegenden Raumtemperatur.

z. B. 25°C entspricht 5,6bar über Atmosphärendruck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Danke Patrick 
Ich habe meine von einem Pneumatik & Hydraulik Händler bezogen der genaue Angaben zu max. Betriebsdruck und Temperatur macht. Gut möglich, dass sie auch in der PC Wasserkühlung vertreten sind?!?!?!
Zum Druck.
Im Betrieb je nach Temperatur. Es geht eher in den Unterdruck. Wenn das System ausgeschaltet ist findet ein Druckausgleich statt. R134a wird bei Raumtemperatur 22 Grad bei etwa 5,2 Bar flüssig. So weit steigt der Druck an.


----------



## jamie (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*


Super geiles Projekt! Hänge mich da auf alle Fälle ran.
Ich fand die Möglichkeit einer Kompressorkühlung schon etwas länger interessant und dass du dir jetzt hier komplett selbst so etwas baust, ist echt spitze.


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

@ Speeedymaus

Die Investitionen teile ich in zwei Kategorien. Alle Komponenten(Kompressor, Ventil, Kupferrohre, alles was im PC zu sehen ist) und der andere Teil besteht aus dem Werkzeug. Eine gute Vakuumpumpe kostet schon 300€. Ein Autogen-Lötgerät mit widerbefüllbaren Flaschen und Rückschlag / Explosionsschutzsicherungen noch etwas mehr. Allein meine 17  verschiedenen Biegezangen waren zusammen relativ teuer. Wenn du einen Klimatechniker kennst und dir was ausborgen kannst, oder keine Geldsorgen hast, kannst du gerne "mitmachen"  
Die Teile für die Kühlung im PC belaufen sich in etwa auf 550€. Das Werkzeug um so eine Anlage zu bauen, messen, befüllen und zu warten 1500€ und je nach Hersteller und Marke weit über 2500€+++


----------



## Speeedymauss (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

ouha das ist ja ne menge geld, danke für die Auskunft
ich denke aber nicht, dass ich das in zukunft mal machen werde, dieses Thema reizt mich jetzt nicht soooo sehr...ich bin da ehr mal scharf drauf mit LN2 zu arbeiten


----------



## MayhemAUT (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Wenn du nur die billigste / einsteiger Ausrüstung kaufst, wirst du nur einige hundert Euro benötigen. 
Aus meiner Erfahrung(und ich glaube das es alle so sehen, die schonmal etwas "gebaut" haben) zahlt sich höherwertiges Werkzeug IMMER aus! 
Bei einer Kopressorkühlung sind auch -50 Grad möglich ü


----------



## fabianiosodon (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

richtig geil  werd mich auch ranhängen!!


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Ich bin schon etwas länger dabei, aber jetzt poste ich das auch mal. Gefällt mir richtig gut, ist mal etwas anderes als immer nur Wakü.


----------



## MayhemAUT (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Vielen Dank  
Bald ist es soweit!


----------



## MaxRink (15. Januar 2014)

MayhemAUT schrieb:


> Wenn du nur die billigste / einsteiger Ausrüstung kaufst, wirst du nur einige hundert Euro benötigen.
> Aus meiner Erfahrung(und ich glaube das es alle so sehen, die schonmal etwas "gebaut" haben) zahlt sich höherwertiges Werkzeug IMMER aus!
> Bei einer Kopressorkühlung sind auch -50 Grad möglich ü



Mit 2 stufigen geht es noch sehr viel tiefer.


----------



## MayhemAUT (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Aber eine Kaskade bekomm ich paltzmäßig nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse. Und einen riesigen Tower will ich auch nicht herumstehen haben.


----------



## MaxRink (16. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch 2 Stufige KKs in kompakter Bauform


----------



## MayhemAUT (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

In mein Gehäuse passen wegen der Grafikkarten keine zwei Verdichter. Hab ich schon mal versucht  vom Strom verbrauch mal abgesehen. In kompakter bauform? Ich würde es selber bauen und nicht kaufen.


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Mal eine klitzekleine Frage von jemandem, der sich nicht so auskennt:
Mit was wird eigentlich gekühlt?
Ich weiß nur, dass die Flüssigkeit(/Gas?) unter hohem Druck steht und bis zu Minus 50° kalt wird.
Ist das ähnlich, wie bei einem Gefrierschrank, oder so, da gibt's ja auch Kompressoren?


----------



## fabianiosodon (16. Januar 2014)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Mal eine klitzekleine Frage von jemandem, der sich nicht so auskennt: Mit was wird eigentlich gekühlt? Ich weiß nur, dass die Flüssigkeit(/Gas?) unter hohem Druck steht und bis zu Minus 50° kalt wird. Ist das ähnlich, wie bei einem Gefrierschrank, oder so, da gibt's ja auch Kompressoren?



jupp ist so ca das gleiche


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Danke.


----------



## MayhemAUT (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Der Kältekreislauf ist immer gleich. Egal ob Kühlschrank, Tiefkühltruhe oder Klimaanlage. Ein Kompressor (Verdichter) komprimiert das jeweilige Kältemittel(-gemisch) (z.b. R134a, R404A, R407c, R410, R600a, usw.), der Druck steigt und somit auch die Temperatur(50°C und mehr). Im Verflüssiger wird es mit Umgebungsluft gekühlt, so das es bei nahezu gleichbleibenden Druck flüssig wird. Jetzt fließt es durch eine Drossel (Kapillarrohr oder Ventil) wo nur geringe Mengen druchpassen. Danach wird der Rohrdurchmesser wieder größer. Der Kompressor saugt das Kältemittel wieder an. Dadurch herrscht ein viel niedriger Druck (manchmal sogar Unterdruck) als vor der Drossel und das Kältemittel(noch flüssig) siedet bei sehr niedriger Temperatur.


----------



## PulsarLP (17. Januar 2014)

Alle mit ihren 900D mit Wasserkühlung ist das hier eine extrem geile Abwechslung  
Freu mich schon auf weitere Posts, Abo habe ich natürlich dagelassen


----------



## PulsarLP (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Haha sorry mein Fail da habe ich mich verschrieben. Und ich habe mich wirklich verschrieben sorry


----------



## MatzeLP (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Macht nichts war ja lustig.  
  :heil: Ups. 
Passiert schnell; so jetzt aber genug OT von mir.
Nochmal Sorry an TE.


----------



## Darknesss (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Respekt! Ist dir echt gelungen 
Fehlt nur noch ein Bild, wie das ganze isoliert aussieht.


Spoiler



Link zum Thread im extremcooling-Forum: http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/threads/3276-Singlestage-für-CPU-2x-GPU-mehr-)


----------



## kohelet (20. Januar 2014)

Krass, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen :O


----------



## MayhemAUT (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Endspurt. Ein Grafikkarten Komplettkühler (Verdampfer) ist fertig, montiert, isoliert und die Karte funktioniert noch :p 
Der zweite sollte kein Problem mehr darstellen.


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Top. 

Du nimmst also einen Gummiring als Spacer, bei der cpu? Habe auch schon versucht meine ivy ohne ihs mit SS zu betreiben, hatte aber den Anpressdruck nicht optimal hinbekommen und Angst das ding bei zuviel druck zu himmeln, wäre da ja nicht der erste.  
Würde mich interessieren, wie das bei dir genau aussieht, hast du noch bilder? Habe dann mit ihs gebencht (5,6ghz 4c/8t@1,68V) und hatte bei Vollast locker Plusgrade trotz -48° am verdampfer. Meine SS hat nen 23ccm verdichter, ich schätze deinen auf um die 10ccm, oder? 
Haswell macht ordentlich dampf wenn übertaktet und auch die beiden 780er werden ordentlich heizen. Frage mich nur wie der kleine das schafft und welche temps dann möglich sind. 
Bin auf die Werte sehr gespannt. Was hat der 4770k den OC technisch schon gebracht? Mit ner krücke wirst du auch mit SS keine 5ghz sehen, aber ich denke das weisst du selbst. Viel spass noch, tolles projekt!
WWMB - Wir wollen mehr bilder.


----------



## Patrickclouds (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Er hat einen Verdichter mit 6,45ccm und füllt wahrscheinlich nur R134a. Damit hast du deutlich weniger Kälteleistung als mit R404a und die Temperaturen sind deutlich wärmer.

Das mit dem großen delta T liegt einfach an der exponentiell steigenden Abwärme bei gleicher Wärmeübergangsfläche. Egal ob Kokü, Wasser oder Luft die Differenz aus Kühlertemperatur und Coretemperatur wird mit der Abwärme zunehmen.


----------



## MayhemAUT (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Bilder habe ich. Werde morgen eines posten. Ich hab mehrere Schichten Flüssiggummi rund um die DIE gepinselt. Erst ein "mittlerer" Anpressdruck drückt den Gummi so weit zusammen, das der Verdampfer Kontakt zur DIE hat. Hab im Betrieb alle vier Schrauben der Halterung gleichmäßig 1/4 Umdrehungen weiter gedreht, bis die CPU Temperatur plötzlich merkbar gesunken ist. 
Wieso keine 5GHz bei Haswell und bei Ivy Bridge schon?
Seitdem ich den 4770k habe, baue ich an meiner Anlage. Habe bis jetzt nur Testweise 4,4GHz ausprobiert.


----------



## MayhemAUT (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



chillinmitch schrieb:


> Top.
> 
> Du nimmst also einen Gummiring als Spacer, bei der cpu? Habe auch schon versucht meine ivy ohne ihs mit SS zu betreiben, hatte aber den Anpressdruck nicht optimal hinbekommen und Angst das ding bei zuviel druck zu himmeln, wäre da ja nicht der erste.
> Würde mich interessieren, wie das bei dir genau aussieht, hast du noch bilder? Habe dann mit ihs gebencht (5,6ghz 4c/8t@1,68V) und hatte bei Vollast locker Plusgrade trotz -48° am verdampfer. Meine SS hat nen 23ccm verdichter, ich schätze deinen auf um die 10ccm, oder?
> ...



Hier sind einmal die Bilder von der CPU ohne IHS mit Flüssigmetall als WLP und Flüssiggummi als zusätzliche Fixierung (der Gummi wurde nach einem kurzen Betrieb nochmal optimiert). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sinn des ganzen ist es:  
- Genug Druck auf die CPU auszuüben, damit diese gegen die Pins im Sockel gedrückt wird, ohne die DIE zu stark zu beanspruchen. 
- Den Druck vom Kühler in vertikaler Lage, gleichmäßig zu verteilen.

Mein Verdichter hat wie schon erwähnt 6,45 ccm und etwas mehr als 0,7Kw Kälteleistung. Damit könnte es beim Übertakten sehr eng werden, doch wollte ich absichtlich keinen Stromfresser im Dauerbetrieb in meinem PC haben. Falls dieser doch nicht ausreichen sollte, habe ich noch den einen oder anderen im Keller stehen  (bekomme morgen 8 Split Anlagen mit Inverter) Notfalls muss ich etwas umbauen. 
23ccm für "nur" die CPU sind dagegen etwas überdimensioniert  
Hast du ein Foto von deiner Anlage?


----------



## chillinmitch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Ist klar, im dauerbetrieb musst du schon auf den stromverbrauch achten, 
bei mir ist der fokus auf maximale leistung und flexibilität.
Weiviel V braucht der 4770k für 4,4Ghz, schon mehr getestet? 
Die Skalierung ab ca. 4,6 ist interessant wenn du die 5+ erreichen willst.
Danke für die Bilder, schau mir das mal in ruhe an. Hier ist meine ,,kleine'' Benchecke, mit 2x ca. 23ccm Verdichter Kokü's (by Patrick),
eine für die CPU und die andere für die GPU.


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

@Chillinmitch

Das Setup ist ja mal echt krank 

@MayhemAUT

Hast du neue Bilder vom Kokü Fortschritt?


----------



## MayhemAUT (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Das stimmt. Das ist echt mal krank 

Ich mache laufend Fotos, damit ich meine "geleistete" Arbeit später dokumentieren kann. Zeitraffer Videos hab ich auch gemacht  
Übermorgen sollte es geschafft sein. Heute bin ich zu nichts gekommen, dafür bin ich jetzt um 10 Rotary's (12.000-18.000 BTU/h) reicher. 4 Stk. bekomme ich noch 
Das kennt Ihr doch sicher alle. Ist man einmal der Kältetechnik verfallen, kann man einfach nicht mehr genug von dem Zeug bekommen  
Ich werde ein aktuelles Bild machen.


----------



## MayhemAUT (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Das Isolieren und Zusammenbauen dauert doch viel länger als ich geglaubt habe! Hier ein aktuelles Foto: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

isolieren wird dich sicher noch einige Tage Zeit kosten 

sieht auch alles sehr ordentlich aus. Anstelle der Schlauchverbindungen hätte ich aber eher auf Bördelverbindungen und Kupferrohre gesetzt.


----------



## MayhemAUT (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Hab mir gedacht, dass jemand die Schlauchverbindungen Ansprechen wird. Wenn ich das alles umbauen würde, dann brauch ich noch zwei Wochen. Ich werde es vorerst dabei belassen und wenn alles Optimal läuft, habe ich genug Zeit um mir alles für einen Umbau herzurichten. Außerdem habe ich vor den zwei Grafikkarten eine Kreuzung (Messingwürfel) und in den Schläuchen könnte ich, wenn ich die Isolierung abnehme, sehen ob beide Grafikkarten gleichviel Kältemittel bekommen.
Es sind insgesamt 26 cm PUR Schlauch (10 Bar). Könnte in wenigen Minuten auf PA (19 Bar) umsatteln und auch ohne großartige Umbauten R407c verwenden. 
Würde später auf diese Verschraubungen + Kupferrohr umsteigen: https://www.landefeld.de/katalog/de...essing/{4A76975E-9E82-4AFD-8976-F902A0D7B650} (gut/schlecht?)
Erfahrung mit Frequenzumrichter? 70Hz möglich? Dann könnte ich nämlich die fehlenden Watt (falls es nicht ausreichen sollte) damit heraus holen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

als Fittinge würde ich G 1/8" auf 7/16" - 20 UNF nehmen. Da kannst du einfach eine Bördelverbindung auf der einen Seite drauf schrauben.

bzw. wenn du G1/4" Anschlüsse verwendest dann die.
Material am besten Messing oder Edelstahl

1 Phasenmotor mit Frequenzumrichter? keine Ahnung ob das gut geht


----------



## MayhemAUT (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Warum sollte es Probleme geben? Bei Max 70 mim 30hz? Die Verdichter laufen in Amerika auch auf 60hz? Vl. wegen Rechteck, Dreieck oder Sinus? Würde mir einen teuren mit einem Sinussignal besorgen damit er abseits der 50Hz auch rund läuft oder meinst du ein anderes Problem?


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Bei der Verwendung eines Frequenzumrichters gibt es aber einige Dinge zu beachten: der induktive Blindwiderstand des Motors nimmt mit steigender Frequenz zu, wodurch bei konstantem Wirkwiderstand ein größerer Scheinwiderstand entsteht, der dazu führt, das der Motor mit der höheren Drehzahl bei konstanter Spannung und mechanischer Last weniger Strom zieht und dadurch weniger Kraft entwickelt. Solange die mechanische Last kleiner als die vom Motor erbrachte Last ist, ist das relativ unproblematisch, wenn jedoch die mechansiche Last in den Grenzbereich des Motors hineingeht (der sich bei höheren Frequenzen nach unten verschiebt) ist das dann schon kritisch. Dies muss dann durch eine höhere Spannung ausgeglichen werden, damit wieder mehr Strom fließt (das Magnetfeld im Motor wieder stärker wird). Für den umgekehrten Fall gilt auch das selbe. Wird der Motor mit geringerer Frequenz betrieben sinkt sein induktiver Blindwiderstand und dadurch dann auch sein Scheinwiderstand. Im Extremfall (= AC-Motor an Gleichspannung) wird der Stromfluss nur noch durch den ohmschen Widerstand der Windungen begrenzt, was dann in den aller meisten Fällen entweder zu einem Ansprechen der Schutzeinrichtungen oder zur Zerstörung des Motor führt. 
Was bedeutet das nun in Kurzform? Wennn der Motor mit einer höheren Netzfrequenz betrieben wird, muss die Spannung ebenfalls erhöht werden, damit der Motor die selbe maximale mechanische Kraft bei der erhöhten Drehzahl entwickeln kann. Siehe auch hier: Frequenzumrichter . 
Aber ansonsten: Super Projekt.


----------



## destroyer97 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

irgendwie hab ich was lustiges gedacht, einfach cpu+gpu mit dem kühlsystem wie nen kühlschrank xD


----------



## MayhemAUT (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



destroyer97 schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich was lustiges gedacht, einfach cpu+gpu mit dem kühlsystem wie nen kühlschrank xD



Was meinst du denn damit?
Das Kühlprinzip ist ja auch das von einem Kühlschrank.

Paar Stunden Arbeit noch und es ist vollbracht.... Hier noch ein Foto von der Grafikkarte. Sozusagen die GTX 780 Freeze  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatzeLP (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

 Haben wollen 
Aber der Kabelsalat wird noch aufgräumt, stimmt´s?


----------



## MayhemAUT (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Der Kabelsalat ist im Hintergrund von einem alten Netzteil


----------



## Dellio (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

sind kompressoren nicht laut?
is nur ne benchmark geschichte oder?

respekt


----------



## MayhemAUT (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Das Geräusch kennt jeder. Das leise Surren wenn ein kühlschrank anläuft. Baue das eigentlich für 24/7.


----------



## Fearofdeath (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

krasses projekt, jetzt ma sone dumme frage weil ich dacon kp hab xD
was ist besser? wakü oder kokü?


----------



## MaxRink (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Du kannst beides Kombinieren. Statt Wasser Silikonöl und nen Platten Wärmetauscher.


----------



## MayhemAUT (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Das Wasser hat im Betrieb etwa 30 grad. Das Kältemittel sieded bei (je nachdem welches und wieviel Leistung der Kompressor hat) bis zu minus 40 Grad


----------



## MaxRink (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



MayhemAUT schrieb:


> Das Wasser hat im Betrieb etwa 30 grad. Das Kältemittel sieded bei (je nachdem welches und wieviel Leistung der Kompressor hat) bis zu minus 40 Grad


 
Eigentlich sind auch -60 noch möglich. -70 gerade noch so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



MayhemAUT schrieb:


> Paar Stunden Arbeit noch und es ist vollbracht.... Hier noch ein Foto von der Grafikkarte. Sozusagen die GTX 780 Freeze
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich fand das nackte Metall stylischer...
Wäre es zuviel verlangt, dass du den Raum ums Mainboard abdichtest und mit trockener Luft füllst, damit die Isolierung entfallen kann? 




Fearofdeath schrieb:


> krasses projekt, jetzt ma sone dumme frage weil ich dacon kp hab xD
> was ist besser? wakü oder kokü?


 
Hängt davon ab, ob du das Betriebsgeräusch von Kühlschränken toll findest und ob du den Aufwand hier mit dem kleinen Finger nebenbei bewältigst.
Von den Zielvorstellungen liegen beide jedenfalls meilenweit auseinander.


----------



## MayhemAUT (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Es ist nur schwer möglich um das Mainboard trockene Luft zu bekommen. Da macht es eher noch Sinn CO2 oder Stickstoff einzuleiten, da selbst Luft die auf -40 Grad gekühlt wurde 0,1g / m³ Wasser enthält und da ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich Kondenswasser bildet. 
Den Bereich zu 100% anzudichten damit das CO2 nicht entweichen kann, aber gleichzeitig alle Kabeln (Strom vom Netzteil zum Motherboard und Grafikkarte / SATA vom Motherbard zu den Festplatten, usw.) durchzulassen... Naja  
Ich denke das es so auch recht gut ausschauen wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayhemAUT (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Nachdem ich die Hardware 100 Mal in der Hand hatte und "Tonnenweise" Flüssiggummiisolation darauf gepinselt hab, funktioniert sie noch. GOTT SEI DANK *puh*  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Verdichter und einige Komponenten einbauen. Anschließend das System auf Dichtheit prüfen und danach geht es schon ans evakuieren und befüllen. Wenn alles wie geplant funktioniert, sollte ein "Minus" vor der Temperatur stehen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Respekt, dass alles überlebt hat 
Jetzt wollen wir es kalt werden sehen


----------



## chillinmitch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Bin gespannt, alles dicht und schon befüllt?


----------



## Fearofdeath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

...hm..ich bin technikbegabt... vater is schlosser... mit guides und zusatzwissen sollte man wasähnliches auf der grundlage bauenkönn oder?
teile fertign wäre auch nich das prob^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

solange du bei einem Blick auf einen Kühlschrank die Reihenfolge der Bauteile erkennen kannst bekommst du auch so ne Kühlung hin. 
Ansonsten gibt es im Netz genug Infos was dort passiert, welches werkzeug man braucht usw.

extremecooling - Einstig und Begriffserklärung zum Thema Extremcooling
extremecooling - Werkzeug und Zubehör zum Bau einer Kompressorkühlung - ein Artikel von Iceman
extremecooling - Werkzeug zum Bau von Kompressorkühlungen und Kälteanlagen
extremecooling - How to build a Rotary Singlestage


----------



## MayhemAUT (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



Fearofdeath schrieb:


> ...hm..ich bin technikbegabt... vater is schlosser... mit guides und zusatzwissen sollte man wasähnliches auf der grundlage bauenkönn oder?
> teile fertign wäre auch nich das prob^^


 
Wenn du schon ein technisches Grundwissen hast, dich etwas mit Physik auskennst, so halbwegs logisch denken kannst und weißt wo du Informationen herbekommen kannst ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Du das kannst.
Ich hab genau vor einem Jahr verstanden wie ein Kühlschrank funktioniert  


Das System ist dicht *jetzt*  
isoliert (einige Rohre nur prof., da ich noch nicht gewusst habe, ob ich noch etwas verändern muss),
befüllt und funktioniert   
Momentan spiele ich mich mit der restlichen Isolierung und baue ein Temperaturschalter ein der mir den Kompressor schaltet. Die Verdampfer haben so viel Masse, das eine Minute Kühlung ausreicht um danach 10 Minuten Videos zu schauen oder 15 im Internet zu surfen.


----------



## chillinmitch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Glückwunsch, dann hast du den Hauptteil ja geschafft. Ich glaube, du kannst jetzt ein wenig stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## Fearofdeath (2. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

nice, na dann geh ich mich mal iformieren xD
will auch sowas hamm^^
achja gz ^^


----------



## chillinmitch (10. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Kommt hier noch was?
Dachte du wolltest alles umfangreich vorstellen, viele Bilder, Zeitrafferaufnahmen und so weiter.
Ich würde mich darüber freuen und auch was aus deinem Zielen - Übertakten von CPU,GPU und RAM - geworden ist.
Was hat ram kühlung gebracht und kommst du auf deine anvisierten 5ghz mit dem 4770k?


----------



## MayhemAUT (11. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Die Kühlung ist fertig, der PC funktioniert und ist am Tag mehrere stunden in Betrieb -> somit 24/7 tauglich. 
Zuletzt habe ich noch eine Schaltung zusammengelötet die je nach CPU/GPU Temperatur den Kompressor ein und ausschaltet, damit dieser beim u.a. Surfen nicht ständig 300W aus der Steckdose saugt :p 
ABER!!! Ich würde sagen, dass ich ein Perfektionist bin und es gibt einiges was mich stört und was ich gern verbessern würde. Deshalb habe ich Teile der Rohrisolierung nicht vollständig zusammengeklebt und auch der Kabelsalat ist noch nicht so ansehnlich. Müsste jetzt für ein schönes Foto Stunden investieren damit ich es danach wieder abisolieren / herunterschneiden kann  

Zunächst einmal zum Übertakten.
Den Prozessor habe ich stabil auf 4,7Ghz mit einem Vcore Offset + 0,142 V getaktet. Den Turbomodus habe ich vorerst nicht deaktiviert. Mit einem fixen Vcore sind sicher noch etwas mehr möglich. Temperaturprobleme hab ich bis jetzt noch keine. Nach 10 Minuten Prime95 (zusammen mit FurMark) bekommen die Kerne max. 25°C 
Bei den Grafikkarten habe ich das BIOS geflasht. Nachdem ich die TPD auf 260 max. 280 (+8%) und auch die Spannung leicht erhöht habe war ein stabiler Boosttakt von 1280MHz möglich. 22°C


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Bilder von einem ordentlich aufgeräumten Rechner will auch keiner sehen. 
Es geht uns in erster Linie um Bilder vom Baufortschritt und was du wie gemacht hast. Vielleicht die ein oder andere Detaillösung.
Die verwendeten Bauteile. Den Umbau der Wasserkühler usw.


----------



## Offset (11. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Ich hab ja (bis jetzt) noch keine Ahnung von Kompressorkühlungen, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.  Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Lautstärke, ist das leiser als eine gute Luftkühlung? Die Temperaturen sind ja traumhaft!


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



Offset schrieb:


> Ich hab ja (bis jetzt) noch keine Ahnung von Kompressorkühlungen, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.  Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Lautstärke, ist das leiser als eine gute Luftkühlung? Die Temperaturen sind ja traumhaft!



Wenn der Kompressor gut Verschraubt ist und die Rohre so gebogen sind, dass die Vibrationen nicht weitergeleitet werden, ist es ein leises surren. Man nimmt es aber immer wahr! Kommt natürlich auch auf die Größe des Kompressors an. Selbst ein Rollkolben mit ~14ccm Hub ist noch relativ leise.


----------



## MayhemAUT (12. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Nachdem nicht alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, werde ich nun einige Umbauten vornehmen. 

- Umstieg von R134a auf R407c Kältemittel.
Dazu muss ich mein ich mein thermostatisches Expansionsventil wechseln. Da so etwas ~70€ kostet, ziemlich schwer zu isolieren ist und obwohl es relativ schnell regelt das flüssige Kältemittel erst einmal das Rohr am Ausgang mit einem Innendurchmesser von 8mm füllen muss, bevor es den ersten Kühler erreicht, werde ich auf ein Kapillarrohr umsteigen. Das Kältemittel fließt dann also beginnend von der CPU über RAM, Spannungswandler, 1. Grafikkarte und 2. Grafikkarte. Nachdem es bis zur 2. Grafikkarte ein recht langer weg ist überlege ich mir die gesamte Kühlleistung auf zwei Kapillarrohre aufzuteilen, wobei das 2. vor der 1. Grafikkarte einbauen würde, damit das Kältemittel schnell am richtigen Ort verfügbar ist. In weiterer Folge hab ich mir überlegt, einen Doppelrohrwärmetauscher nach der 2. Grafikkarte einzubauen, damit nicht verbrauchtes flüssiges Kältemittel (bei CPU Last und Grafikkarten Idle) die Hochdruckseite weiter Unterkühlt.

- CPU Verdampfer Eigenbau
Bis jetzt ist mein CPU Kühler ein ehemaliger Wasserkühler den ich so modifiziert habe, dass er den Systemdruck aushält. 
Da ich auf die zwei 1/8" Anschlüsse erst einen Adapter auf ein Kältetechnikgewinde schrauben muss und das somit zwei unnötige Stellen sind wo das System undicht werden könnte, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen den CPU Verdampfer selber zu bauen. Dann könnte ich den Temperatursensor für die Steuerung an ein besseren Position anbringen. 
Damit hätte ich dann alle Verdampfer selber gebaut (auf Abmessungen zugeschnitten, Bohrungen und Gewinde für Halterung vorgenommen, Bahnen gefräst, zusammengelötet, geschliffen, gereinigt und poliert)! 

- Verflüssiger Umbau
Nachdem die Rohrleitungen auf der Hochdruckseite teilweise über dem Motherboard verlaufen, kann ich nicht einmal mehr einen anderen Lüfter auf das Motherboard stecken, ohne das halbe System abzubauen!
Momentan fließt das Kältemittel von den Verflüssigern oben bis ganz nach unten, danach aber wieder nach oben zum Filter, weiter bis ganz nach oben wo ich einen prof. Sammler montiert habe. Somit fließen ständig Gasblasen durch das Ventil. Deshalb werde ich nach den Verflüssigern den Doppelrohrwärmetauscher, Filtertrockner, Sammler und Schauglas unten am Gehäuseboden in den Kreislauf einbauen wo auch das Kapillarrohr anfängt, welches ich auch IN und nicht "nur" um die Saugseite legen werde.

- Saugseite Umbau
Ich werde versuchen die Anzahl der Anschlüsse zu verringern.
Die PUR Schläuche kommen in den Müll  und an flexiblen stellen werde ich ein Edelstahlwellrohr DN8 einbauen.
Alle Rohrleitungen werden so verlaufen, das die Isolierung die Hardware so wenig wie möglich verdeckt.

- Verdichtertausch
Falls es nicht zu teuer ist, werde ich einen DC Rollkolben Verdichter samt dazugehöriger Invertersteuerung einbauen. Hierbei wird der 230V Wechselstrom auf Gleichstrom umgewandelt. Das ermöglicht eine Steuerung der Drehzahl. 
Den Verdichter werde ich um 180° drehen, damit die Saugseite und die darauf angebrachte Rohrisolierung diesen nicht verdecken.

Mir ist die letzten Tage wohl etwas langweilig geworden 

Rohrisolierung nur provisorisch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

aus welchem Grund willst du das Kältemittel wechseln? Denk dran, dass du auch entsprechend mehr Verflüssigungsleistung benötigst.

Unterkühlen mit Sauggas würde ich nicht machen. Das macht die Abstimmung nur komplizierter bei Kapillarrohr bzw. läuft am Ende nicht gescheit.

Das du Gasblasen in der Flüssigkeitsleitung hast liegt nur an den Flüssigkeitssteigleitungen, wenn du dadruch einen Druckabfall in den Rohrleitungen hast. Durch den Druckabfall ist das Kältemittel nicht mehr unterkühlt sondern es kommt zur Vorverdampfung. 

In der Thermaltake Xpressar Kühlung war einer drin, aber der hat nur 1/10 der Leistung wie dein jetziger.
0,6ccm zu 6,45ccm. Den aus der Thermaltake gibt es aber auch noch in einer stärkeren Version mit 1ccm. Welchen Regelparameter würdest du für die Frequenz verwenden? Saugdruck? 
Ansonsten gibt es von Aspen noch kleinere Mini Rotarys mit bis zu 1,9ccm. Davon könnte man sogar zwei verbauen. Allerdings liegen die preislich bei ca. 350€ pro Stück

Einen Verdichter in der Größe wie der mit 6,45 ccm als DC Inverter habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Solltest du fündig werden würde ich mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Wäre es da nicht günstiger/einfacher, einen Frequenzumrichter vor den jetzigen Kompressor zu schalten? Oder brauchen die mechanische Anpassungen für niedrigere Drehzahlen? (Schmierung?)


----------



## MayhemAUT (14. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht günstiger/einfacher, einen Frequenzumrichter vor den jetzigen Kompressor zu schalten? Oder brauchen die mechanische Anpassungen für niedrigere Drehzahlen? (Schmierung?)


 
Schick mir doch bitte einen Link zu einem der vl. in Frage kommen würde.
Betriebsstrom 1,65A. Der Einschaltstrom sollte etwa 6A sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Ich kenn mich da weder mit Modellen noch mit guten Bezugsquellen aus, aber wenn du 6 A brauchst, wirds zugegebenermaßen schwieriger. Ich hatte nur mit ein paar 100 W in Betrieb gerechnet und spontan zahlreiche Angebote im <200 € Bereich gefunden, selbst wenn man in der Apotheke kauft
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...-5BB15-5UV0-1phasig-200-240-V-055-kW?ref=list

1,5 kW kosten schon gut einen 100er mehr und ich kann auch nicht beurteilen, ob diese Baureihe exakt auf deine Ansprüche passt.


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

ich glaube nicht, dass du es schaffst die Motorparameter für einen 1~ Phasen 230V AC Verdichter zu finden, damit der Verdichter lange lebt.

Auch die DC Inverter laufen aufgrund der Motorparameter nicht an allen FU so wie sie sollen. 

Ich würde mich als Laie nicht damit rumschlagen. Zumal es auch keinen Sinn macht bei deinem Anwendungsfall einen Inverter Rollkolben zu nehmen. Deine Bauteile sind alle Isoliert; du willst maximal tiefe Temperaturen. 
Wenn du Strom sparen willst nehm die boxed Lüftkühler


----------



## Bandicoot (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Sehr Cooles Projekt, da bleib ich mal dran.


----------



## tochan01 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

thema strom: was zieht sowas eigendlich extra? mein 0815 ikea kühlkombi zieht beim laufen gut 200 watt. ist das bei dem setup auch so?


----------



## ATB (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Erstmal Respekt
[x] Abo

Es ist doch schon interessant festzustellen, das einige Leute hobbymäßig professionelle Kälteanlagenmechaniker sind.


----------



## XyZaaH (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Wie laut ist das Ding denn?


----------



## lggd95 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Stehen bei den beiden Graka ernsthaft -14,6 und -19,6°C ?!


----------



## illousion (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Klar, ist halt ne KoKü, was der gefrierschrank kann, kann der auch 
Ich finde du solltest noch einen Getränkekühler integrieren  
Bin zwar jetzt nicht der Experte in dem Thema, aber das hier soeht doch ganz interessant aus, hast mein Abo [X]


----------



## MayhemAUT (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



tochan01 schrieb:


> thema strom: was zieht sowas eigendlich extra? mein 0815 ikea kühlkombi zieht beim laufen gut 200 watt. ist das bei dem setup auch so?



zwischen 270 und 300 Watt, wenn der Verdichter läuft. Beim surfen und Office Anwendungen läuft er alle ~10 Minuten für etwa 40 Sekunden an.



lggd95 schrieb:


> Stehen bei den beiden Graka ernsthaft -14,6 und -19,6°C ?!


 
Ja, aber das reicht mir noch nicht :p


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



MayhemAUT schrieb:


> Ja, aber das reicht mir noch nicht :p



Das Komma muss noch weg, oder?


----------



## pseudonymx (27. März 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

der oberhammer ^^ wirklich geil


----------



## Valdasaar (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Wahnsinn was alles möglich ist, tolles Projekt


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Sehr schönes Projekt!


----------



## Lockheed_SR (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

geniales Projekt, ein Update wäre schön wenn es denn was zum updaten gibt^^. Meine Version wäre es nen Kühlschrank zu zerlegen und die Teile zT. im Gehäuse zu verbauen  dann hätte ich die Wärmeabgabe versucht mit der Heizung zu koppeln, Heiz dein Zimmer mit deinen Prozessoren und dem Kompressor, was das ganze noch versüßen würde, wäre ne Kochplatte im optionalen System integriert


----------



## Eulenspiegel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*



Lockheed_SR schrieb:


> geniales Projekt, ein Update wäre schön wenn es denn was zum updaten gibt^^. Meine Version wäre es nen Kühlschrank zu zerlegen und die Teile zT. im Gehäuse zu verbauen  dann hätte ich die Wärmeabgabe versucht mit der Heizung zu koppeln, Heiz dein Zimmer mit deinen Prozessoren und dem Kompressor, was das ganze noch versüßen würde, wäre ne Kochplatte im optionalen System integriert



Wird aber so einfach nicht funktionieren, da diem teile im Kühl/Gefrierschrank mal so überhaupt nicht auf PC Kühlung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## bnoob (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Da das extremecooling Forum down ist: Was sind denn noch gute Quellen für Infos?


----------



## Duke711 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Eigentlich keine. Wasser oder gleich LN2 ist heute das Motto.


----------



## Patrickclouds (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

für Benchen auf höchstem Niveau brauchst du kein LN2 da reicht eine gute 2 stufige Kaskade aus.

3DMark Vantage - Performance overclocking records @ HWBOT

wichtig ist nicht das LN2 bei -196°C siedet sondern welche CPU oder GPU Kerntemperatur erreicht wird.


----------



## Duke711 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Vielleicht ein Ausreizer mit einem Coldbug usw. Diese Karten unter nur einer SS, oder unter Wasser gehen fast gnauso gut oder schlecht.
Wenn man unter alle geht, steht doch sehr oft LN2.


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung (intern) - CPU / 2x GPU*

Das Problem ist einfach, das die Leistungsaufnahme mit aktueller Hardware da dann schnell extrem ansteigt, so das es gerade bei längeren Lastszenarien kritisch wird, da dann je nach Komponente unter Umständen dann über 1000W rausgehauen werden, was dann nicht mehr so einfach wegepuffert werden kann. 
Außerdem kommt es auch sehr auf den tatsächlichen Coldbug der Hardware an, wenn dieser deutlich unter -100°C liegt, bringt auch LN2 nochmal temperaturbedingt gewisse Vorteile. 
Patrickclouds hat natürlich Recht damit, das die tatsächlich erreichten Kerntemperaturen der hardware ausschlaggebend sind, aber genau hier liegt ja dann auch wieder das Problem. Bei LN2 ist da einfach mehr Spielraum bei den hohen Wärmeströmen für etwäige Wärmewiderstände.
Kaskaden haben eben den großen Vorteil, dass die Hardware (theoretisch) ohne weiteres zutun tiefkalt betrieben werden kann, wohingegen bei LN2 immer wieder (im richtigen Moment) Kühlmittel nachgekippt werden muss. Beides kann sowohl ein Nach- als auch ein Vorteil für die jeweilige Hardware sein, da es z.B.: zwar mehr manuellen Aufwand erfordert mit LN2 eine Temperatur konstant zu halten als mit der Kaskade, aber dafür die Temperatur mit LN2 in einem doch recht weitem Feld variiert werden kann, wohingegen eine Kaskade mehr festgelegt ist, (mal diverse regelmöglichkeiten ausenvorgelassen). Leider schlägt auch hier wieder die hohe leistungsaufnahme aktueller Hardware zu, da auch die Kaskade entsprechend ausgelegt sein muss. Bei LN2 hingegen kommt es dann nur auf die verfügbare Menge (und Nachfüllgeschwindigkeit) an. 
Bei sehr niedrigen Coldbugs wäre es sogar vorteilhaft flüssiges helium zu verwenden 8wie bei diversen Events auch schon geschehen), doch scheitert das wohl an der Verfügbarkeit, dem Preis und diversen Bestimmungen. Und auch wenn es möglich ist mit mehrstufigen Kaskaden in solche temperaturbereiche vorzudringen, ist der Aufwand einfach zu groß (Es gab ja mal das Projekt mit der 4 stufigen Kaskade von August123 (?)), so das es dann leichter ist mit LN2 vorzugehen. Außerdem ist es ja auch gerade beim ExtremOC gewollte das letzte aus der Hardware herauszuhohlen, und das lässt sich nunmal mit LN2 zumindest leichter bewältigen, da damit auch leicht die extremen Leistungsexkursionen im obersten Spannungsbereich abgefangen werden können.


----------

